

How DEA tracked a Delaware doctor involved with Silk Road - r0muald
http://www.dailydot.com/crime/olivia-bolles-alexandra-gold-silk-road-arrested-oxycontin/

======
r0muald
> She made suspicious transactions on Ebay with the username “obolles,” which
> was also the handle she used to sign up for her Tor account

This is entirely new to me: do you need to "sign up" for a Tor account? Is
this just yet another case of bad reporting?

~~~
error54
> She made suspicious transactions on Ebay with the username “obolles,” which
> was also the handle she used for her Tormail account.

